# Dell laptop keyboard problem



## jan1343 (Apr 1, 2008)

I hhave a Dell Latitude laptop,model no. PPX running Windows XP. I am typing this just as thhe keyboard is printing it out. As you can see,it is typing double letters,and it also will give me double and triple spaces when I hit the space bar. someone has told me that I might have what he called "key bounce" but it didn't do this for a long time after I got this machine. It's only been doing this for about 6 months. I just hate having to edit everything that i type!! What could be my problem?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi jan1343,

Welcome to TSF! :wave:

There are lot of ways to find out what's causing it. First, have you tried an external keyboard with it? Or you can try your keyboard in another PPX system (that is not having the same problems). Try also running a keyboard diagnostic tool like this one.

Also you can try running another operating system like linux. Use a live CD version so you don't have to install it on your hard drive. From that linux environment you can test your keys.

I guess that's about it at the moment... just post back if you have any results.


----------



## DellCA (Nov 15, 2006)

From what you describe it could just be keyboard bounce due to the system getting old. I second TriggerFinger's suggestions about running the keyboard diagnostic and testing the system with either an external keyboard or another keyboard from the same model of Dell.

The PPX designation is, I believe, the manufacturing model "number". On the plastics just above the keyboard right near the power button it should list the "official" model of Dell Latitude you are using (e.g., Latitude D630, C600 or CPxH). Knowing the "official" model, I can double check if there is anything else that might be causing the problem as well as point you to the user and/or service manual for the system (they are available on http://support.dell.com if you wanted to look at them).

If you have any other questions about the system I'll be happy to provide any help I can.

Larry
Dell Customer Advocate


----------



## Shroomith (Apr 17, 2008)

Heya,
I'm having the same exact problem on the same exact model laptop.
I tried mine with xp booted from another working system and I tried a linux live cd and both times I had the same results. I also replaced the keyboard and that didn't help either. I tried a usb keyboard and it works fine.

Hank

Update: I replaced the keyboard when I first got the laptop a couple years ago but I kept the original. I don't remember what the problem was before but I tried the original and it doesn't have the same problem. I think the problem with the original was that it was missing a button cause it didn't have the f3 button but I don't know if that happened after I replaced it or not cause it was so long ago.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Shroomith said:


> Heya,
> I'm having the same exact problem on the same exact model laptop.
> I tried mine with xp booted from another working system and I tried a linux live cd and both times I had the same results. I also replaced the keyboard and that didn't help either. I tried a usb keyboard and it works fine.
> 
> Hank


hi...

is the replacement brand new? if it is not, it is possible that may be it has the same problem... although it can also be something in your motherboard.


----------



## Shroomith (Apr 17, 2008)

Jeesh after more testing I'm starting to think that both keyboards are bad, just one isn't as bad as the other. I don't get the double letters but it misses on a few keys like the left shift key and the m and period keys. I might try to find a brand new one some how.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Shroomith said:


> Jeesh after more testing I'm starting to think that both keyboards are bad, just one isn't as bad as the other. I don't get the double letters but it misses on a few keys like the left shift key and the m and period keys. I might try to find a brand new one some how.



or if you can test them first before buying them. do you know the part number of your keyboard? anyway i searched google and got this...

http://www.pchub.com/uph/laptop/66-19922-2544/Dell-PPX-Keyboard.html it costs around $34. may be a little expensive but comes with warranty for 1 month.. not bad. :grin:


----------



## Shroomith (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank you for the link, the part number is 07U020, I think it's going to be hard to find someone stocking new ones or even refurbs. I went to your link and found a few others and emailed them about stock but haven't gotten any replies yet.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Shroomith said:


> Thank you for the link, the part number is 07U020, I think it's going to be hard to find someone stocking new ones or even refurbs. I went to your link and found a few others and emailed them about stock but haven't gotten any replies yet.


or you can try eBay... go for the one with warranty so you can return it ....


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I had the same problem With my CPX Dell. Replacing the keyboard with one from EBAY fixed it.


----------



## DellCA (Nov 15, 2006)

The service manual for the Latitude CPxH and CPxJ (both are very similar and use the same instructions) is here. On pages 14-16 are the instructions for removing (and installing) the keyboard. You might try reseating the cables from the keyboard to the motherboard just in case they have worked lose.

Considering the age of the system I would also recommend checking all of the screws on the bottom to make sure none are missing or loose. Back when I started at Dell in Latitude phone support one of the things I saw quite often with the CP-series systems was loose or missing screws causing some truly bizarre errors and failures. Day to day use of the system, if it gets moved around, can work the screws loose and over time that can cause connections to not be quite what they should be.

If checking the screws and reseating the keyboard connection do not fix the problem, however, then replacing the keyboard is most likely what is needed to fix the problem.

Larry
Dell Customer Advocate


----------



## Shroomith (Apr 17, 2008)

Ya after trying the old one I decided that the problem was the keyboard so I ordered a refurb. There were only a couple on ebay and they were listed as either untested or almost $200, lol. :wave:


----------



## awbeccles (May 23, 2009)

My Inspiron 1545 has started bouncing certain keys sometimes and it's only 2 weeks old.


----------

